# INSIST ON VIRGINIA DARE PAT. APP. FOR FLAVORS



## fallen0001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I found this bottle a few days ago while digging- after researching a bit, i found two examples of the bottle on the internet, the only difference is mine seems to be from before they got the patent -reads pat. app. for on bottom- is it any more rare because of this difference


----------



## fallen0001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heres what the full bottle looks like


----------



## epackage (Mar 15, 2011)

nothing really rare, a dollar or two buys them all day long...Jim


----------



## fallen0001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Paterson NJ- I dug that bottle up a few towns over haha! 

 The dump im digging seems to have stuff from the 30's- 40's. From what I've read (new to this scene) I should be looking for mostly sodas and milk bottles- i noticed a lot of old "federal law forbids" liquor bottles, but i dont know what to take home and what to leave! Its a hike through the woods to get there so I can only carry so much! 

 I did find a local "john sattely beverage company" bottle out of new milford, nj that was cool.


----------



## epackage (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and best of luck in your digs.....Jim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  fallen0001
> 
> Paterson NJ- I dug that bottle up a few towns over haha!


 
 Where are ya? I live a few towns over from Paterson as well...


----------

